# Need a CCTV DVR , budget : ₹3000 (CP PLUS, HIKVISION)



## kool (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys,


In year 2015, whole CCTV + 4channel dvr (LEXUS brand) was installed by a local CCTV shop for ₹20,000 with 1TB hdd. Now its been 3 year, suddenly its showing wrong time. After I set to correct time, whenever I restart the DVR it gives 3-4hr of difference. But Date-Month-Year always display correct.
I replaced coin shape battery 2 times, still facing the same problem. I called a mechanic and he said, DVR motherboard is corrupted, you need to buy a new DVR. Everything is working fine, only facing the issue of incorrect time, because of that it messing with footage recording time. *Is there any way to solve this issue ? Or should I buy a new DVR ? *
I have no idea what is the specification of this DVR. It seems to be chinese (LEXUS). So according to my OLD camera which DVR should I buy online ?

*Specification of camera :
AHD 1080P COLOR CAMERA
SYSTEM: PAL 2.0MP
POWER: DC 12V 
VIDEO OUTPUT: 1Vp-p75ohm 
S/N: 201504270311
*
Which brand should I go for DVR ? In future can I upgrade camera to higher megapixel ? Which beand gives better after sale service?


----------

